# Pygmy hedgehog vet ??



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

i am looking for a vet for a pygmy hedgehog. No problems at the moment but its good to know where i can go should there be any.
looking for one in London somewhere.

regards

Paul


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

have you looked on Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum
there's a topic about vets!


----------

